# Hang tags with foil?



## Closell (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello all, I was wondering if someone would be able to recommend a company that would be able to produce high quality hang tags with high gloss print as well as a foil option?

Thanks


----------



## Rapidtags (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi. Before you call on a tag company for pricing, you will need to know: what size of hangtag you need, how thick of cardstock, the number of colors on front and back and the total quantity. 
Denise


----------



## Closell (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you for the information. I'll try to have everything together when I give you a call.


----------



## labelpackage (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi, quality is not a big problem for most of vendors now. It depends on how many and how long would you need,if you want a good rate,try to search 2 or 3 vendors and compare


----------

